# A icônica SALVADOR em um apanhado de imagens.



## Adalberto Santos (Jan 24, 2010)

01








Foto: Gegê Magalhães

02








Foto: Carlos Santiago

03








Foto: Josivan Vieira

04








Foto: @sourealismo

05









06









07








Foto: Carlos Dourado

08








Foto: @myphantomtoy

09








Foto: Bruno Quadros

10








Foto: Gustavo Machado

11








Foto: Lu Brito

12









13









14









15








Foto: @myphantomtoy

16








Foto: @myphantomtoy

17








Foto: myphantomtoy

18








Foto: Carlos Dourado

19








Foto: @myphantomtoy

20








Foto: Jaguaretê Carvalho









Foto: Carlos Dourado









Foto: Carlos Dourado

21








Foto: Roni Albuquerque 

22








Foto: Anderson Simplício

23









24








Foto: Carlos Dourado

25








Foto: Igor Santhz

26








Foto: @myphantomtoy

27










28








Foto: myphantomtoy

29








Foto: @pelourinho_salvador

30








Foto: @pelourinho_salvador

31








Foto: @pelourinho_salvador

32








Foto: Alan Ricardo

33








Foto: Fernando Antonio

34








Foto: @salvadorparaomundo_

35








Foto: Maicon Rios

36








Foto: @iguatemi_circuncisao

37








Foto: @lindezas_de_salvador

38








Foto: Anderson Simplício


----------



## Mobsalvador (Apr 6, 2014)

Retratou bem as diversas faces de Salvador! Parabéns pelo tópico!


----------



## Adalberto Santos (Jan 24, 2010)

Mobsalvador said:


> Retratou bem as diversas faces de Salvador! Parabéns pelo tópico!


Obrigado, querido!


----------



## NUNESFSA (May 1, 2012)

Salvador tá brocando!! Belas fotos!!


----------



## Thiago Braga Freire (Feb 19, 2006)

É sempre muito bom ver fotos de Salvador! Tenho muita vontade de voltar a esta cidade! conheci muito pouco. Parabéns pelo thread! Retratam uma Salvador, não só turística, mas sim, a realidade "nua e crua"!


----------



## Adalberto Santos (Jan 24, 2010)

Thiago Braga Freire said:


> É sempre muito bom ver fotos de Salvador! Tenho muita vontade de voltar a esta cidade! conheci muito pouco. Parabéns pelo thread! Retratam uma Salvador, não só turística, mas sim, a realidade "nua e crua"!


Muito obrigado, querido. Creio q SSA precisa ser vista para além das lentes turísticas. Seu cotidiano, sua gente, seus problemas, suas virtudes e tudo mais!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Bela coletânea de fotos


----------



## cearês (Feb 28, 2017)

Muito bom ver as três grandes metrópoles nordestinas na página principal. As imagens aéreas da cidade mostram uma capital gigante, super complexa, histórica, desigual, rica e bela, tudo isso ao mesmo tempo. Parabéns pela sensibilidade em mostrar um conjunto de lugares tão diferentes, o que torna o thread fiel ao que a cidade é aos seus moradores (e não fotos repetitivas de um bairro nobre aqui, outro acolá).

O ponto que mais me chamou atenção foi o relevo acidentado da cidade. Dá um charme todo especial mesmo estando localizada no litoral. Também é interessante perceber como o relevo dita o traçado das grandes avenidas, fazendo com que algumas possuam muitas curvas consecutivas. Gostaria, quem sabe, ver fotos ao nível da rua das praias e também do centro histórico. Salvador é fantástica! Queria um dia poder conhecê-la.


----------



## SALVAFORTA (Jul 14, 2020)

Fotos perfeitas, o que mais chamou a atenção, foi o setor viário, as avenidas gigantes, e seus prédios arrojados, 
eu considero a segunda cidade mais bela do país. 
Parabéns Adalberto por nos deleitar com estas imagens.


----------



## SALVAFORTA (Jul 14, 2020)

Com essa Avenida tão vazia, no mínimo domingo.









Foto: @lindezas_de_salvado


----------



## -Hatori-Amaral (Aug 28, 2014)

Belas coletâneas, está de parabéns. Salvador de várias faces e misturas, um território tão pequeno, mas complexo e diversificado.

Sou fascinado na geografia desta cidade, um mar de morros localizado numa pequena península, banhado a oeste por uma imensa baía, e ao leste pelo infindo mar aberto atlântico. Densas florestas de mata atlântica ainda preservadas em seu miolo, lagoas, diques e represas, sistemas de dunas e bioma modificado de restinga no leste da cidade, do lado da Baía de Todos os Santos, a famosa falha de Salvador, dividindo a cidade em partes alta e baixa.


----------



## Mobsalvador (Apr 6, 2014)

cearês said:


> Muito bom ver as três grandes metrópoles nordestinas na página principal. As imagens aéreas da cidade mostram uma capital gigante, super complexa, histórica, desigual, rica e bela, tudo isso ao mesmo tempo. Parabéns pela sensibilidade em mostrar um conjunto de lugares tão diferentes, o que torna o thread fiel ao que a cidade é aos seus moradores (e não fotos repetitivas de um bairro nobre aqui, outro acolá).
> 
> O ponto que mais me chamou atenção foi o relevo acidentado da cidade. Dá um charme todo especial mesmo estando localizada no litoral. Também é interessante perceber como o relevo dita o traçado das grandes avenidas, fazendo com que algumas possuam muitas curvas consecutivas. Gostaria, quem sabe, ver fotos ao nível da rua das praias e também do centro histórico. Salvador é fantástica! Queria um dia poder conhecê-la.


O tópico abaixo retrata bem o Centro Antigo ao nível da rua:









Da Vitoria ao Rio Vermelho


A estrela da manhã me acordou me falou hoje "Filho, levanta-te e anda". E assim o fiz. Peguei meu uber e fui tomar um café pra dar aquele gás e fui nessa jornada. 1. 2. 3. 4. O belíssimo e pitoresco predio do Goethe 5. Parece que tao restaurando os azulejos 6. 7. Mall que estão...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Gigante, desigual, histórica, moderna, uma metrópole repleta de desafios, parabéns pelo apanhado de excelentes registros.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

As da Paralela e da TN*(05 e 07)* estão de tirar o chapéu, metrópole completa!


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Excelente coletânea de fotos da minha querida e amada capital! Salvador fascina a todos que a conhecem de verdade!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Salvador❤
As fotos são ótimas, parabéns pelo thread!
Morro de saudades da cidade!

Obrigada por compartilhar!


----------



## SALVAFORTA (Jul 14, 2020)

Magnífica

.










Foto: Josivan Vieira


----------



## Adalberto Santos (Jan 24, 2010)

Foto: LinkedIn do Salvador Shopping


----------



## João Paulo (May 19, 2005)

Excelente compilação de fotos, bom ver que Salvador não é só Pelourinho etc.... aliás muita gente como eu acaba pensando que Salvador é só Pelourinho, Mercado Modelo etc... mas tem muito mas muito mais coisa pra ver na cidade.
A cidade está bem mais densa e urbana, com cara de metrópole.


----------



## SALVAFORTA (Jul 14, 2020)

Já já com os novos lançamentos do CA subindo, adensará ainda mais esta região.


----------

